# Cooler Master Introduces HAF 922 Mid Tower Chassis



## malware (Apr 29, 2009)

Following the overwhelming success of the full tower HAF 932, Cooler Master extends the HAF (High Airflow Flow) line to a mid tower in the HAF 922. This beastly machine comes with rugged looks, massive air flow cooling and the Cooler Master trademark interior. Building the dream machine is now well within reach.



 

 

 




*Killer Looks* 
HAF 922 makes no secret for potentially transforming all your high-end hardware components into a raging machine. It possesses a muscular and beast-like design that signifies performance without even opening up the system. Intimidating style and the performance makes it a killer combination.

*Unrestrained Airflow & Thermal *
HAF 922 supports up to seven fans in total, including three of those that support 200 mm fan (which are swappable for smaller 120 mm or 140 mm fans) for maximum airflow while maintaining a quiet environment. An independent air intake has been designed for a bottom-mounted PSU for easy installation and improved heat management. For overclockers, this chassis even supports liquid cooling set-ups with retaining holes in the back and room for an internally installed radiator.

*Easy Installation & Upgradeability*
A well thought-out interior has become a trademark for Cooler Master chassis. Starting with a CPU cooler retaining hole that was first introduced in the ATCS 840, it allows for quick installation of CPU cooler without removing the motherboard. Unbeatable cable management makes for less clutter and system maintenance. Tool-free 5.25" and 3.5" drive bays for easy in-and-out. A 7+1 PCI slot for added expandability and a spacious interior to house all types of high-performance hardware. 







*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like the design has changed a bit since CeBIT


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was going to get this, then I found the CM Storm Sniper


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

it's like a cross between a HAF and a Storm Sniper it has a lot of the Storm Sniper features ie it's motherboard tray, side panel configuration, hard drive rack, expansion slot covers, uses same SECC or anodized steel.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

Finally its coming out.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah been waiting 2 months for it to come out. supposed to have a MSRP of $100 usd (at CeBIT). I still think this case blows away anything Antec has to offer.


----------



## Mistral (Apr 29, 2009)

As someone who uses the NZXT Tempest for a htpc, I can see putting my desktop in a HAF 922...


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

coolermaster FTW!


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 29, 2009)

Finally, a cool-looking case that I don't need $250CAN for.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2009)

is that motherboard tray designed in a way that we can fit all of the wires behind it?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

My next case


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> coolermaster FTW!



Hell yeah 



This one looks very good. Better than the old HAF


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 29, 2009)

review soon?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 29, 2009)

Omw this has me written all over it!


----------



## daragez (Apr 29, 2009)

it's looks very nice. yeah finally...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 29, 2009)

Im loving it. As an owner of the HAF 932, I must say I like this, though I was hoping for the inside to be painted black. Coolermaster has some of the best screwless retention brackets/systems available today.


----------



## apheX? (Apr 29, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im loving it. As an owner of the HAF 932, I must say I like this, though I was hoping for the inside to be painted black. Coolermaster has some of the best screwless retention brackets/systems available today.



Yeah thats a real bummer... no black interior.

Looks like it has unnecessary space between the motherboard and the HDD drive bay though?


----------



## apheX? (Apr 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> is that motherboard tray designed in a way that we can fit all of the wires behind it?



Yeeeaah. 

Look


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, looks like a amazing case! I like how a company is finally paying attention and seeing that people don;t like wires everywhere.


----------



## kaskuli (Apr 29, 2009)

Some people have absolutely no taste.


----------



## to6ko91 (Apr 29, 2009)

but i still prefer the 932


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats your opinion kask, dont go flamebaiting


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 29, 2009)

kaskuli said:


> Some people have absolutely no taste.



Meaning what exactly?

Yeah it seems it still has space for cables.

One thing about the hole on the mobo tray so you dont have to remove the mobo to install HSF, that isnt true. You really do unless your mobo happens to hit perfectly over the hole and has a small plate. I had to on my Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wi Fi AP board to put my water cooler on there and even the stock AMD HSF.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2009)

kaskuli said:


> Some people have absolutely no taste.



You might want to file yourself under the "no class" category troll :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> One thing about the hole on the mobo tray so you dont have to remove the mobo to install HSF, that isnt true. You really do unless your mobo happens to hit perfectly over the hole and has a small plate. I had to on my Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wi Fi AP board to put my water cooler on there and even the stock AMD HSF.



The backplate on my board lines up perfectly (no joke) in the middle of that access hole in my CM Storm Sniper


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

sometimes they line up sometimes they don't. it's better than no access hole thats for sure.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

From the looks its just 7+1, so you stick what you want there.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

the side panel and name has changed since the prototype unveiled at CeBIT they changed the side panel and it was originally named the HAF Mini now called HAF 922.

makes you wonder, Corsair said their new case was going to undertake 25 changes in the final build.

Edit: nevermind the 8th expansion slot is still on the Left.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

That 8th expansion slot is still there it it just empty.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah I know. thats lame I thought the CeBIT pictures looked like it used the Storm Sniper perforated expansion slot covers those look solid.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm using the Silverstone AeroSlots on my Sniper anyway, they look better


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

really? granted they are a little better but they are nikel plated not sure how they would turn out or if you needed special prep for them to paint. love my Silverstone Aero Slots I originally put them in my old 690 and they shed almost 4 degree's off my video card they also help exhausting the heat that radiates up from a power supply housing from the front intake.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Paint?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, if you want to paint the case lol you know aerosol based or powder coat?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh I see, dont do painting lol. A 5 year old could prob do a better job 

At least with my sniper the top, front and bottom are already black, lol. Shame they didnt keep it black throughout, but then that would have pushed the price up.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

see how shiny the metal is it's like SGCC or some kind of anodizing coating they put on gives it that fake aluminum look they did the same thing for the new Scout Sniper.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

On what?

(Sorry if I'm sounding dumb. Its late I have been up too long, lol)


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

Storm Sniper and Scout Sniper. notice how much shinier the metal is compared to your 690?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Its actually less shiny

They havent gone for alu look, its a gun metal look, VERY nice finish. I'll get you a pic


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

comparison.

HAF 932 (and pretty much every other Cooler Master Case is either a Beige or Milky Tint)






Storm Sniper, Storm Scout and HAF 922






no brother they are clearly different.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

You cannot honestly tell me that you are arguing over the shinyness of two cases bee? 

Give it a rest, im fed up of this thread updating for such menial things. Back on topic please bee!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

oh im not arguing it's just been bugging me if the Storm Sniper was made out of SGCC because if you google SGCC cases they look the same besides Cooler Master always lists "Steel" in the Specs Sheets they don't specify what kind.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> comparison.
> 
> HAF 932 (and pretty much every other Cooler Master Case is either a Beige or Milky Tint)
> 
> ...



Your talking about the inside finish of the metal...

Never noticed


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

SECC (electrogalvanized) and SGCC (hot dip), SECC is cheaper and put in a chemical solution it's electrically charged and the zinc binds with the steel to create the corrosion resistance, SGCC is dipped into a zinc solution and has a higher corrosion resistance because it's far thicker. i'm just curious if SGCC creates that "shine"


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The backplate on my board lines up perfectly (no joke) in the middle of that access hole in my CM Storm Sniper



That is awesome Alex. Mine has a slight hide behind that hole, almost like it is off centered. OF course I could dremel it and fix the problem but I dont mind it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya know, I like the slotted expansion slot covers CM included. They are holey and offer about the same cooling in my eyes.


----------



## Icejon (Apr 30, 2009)

This is the best!  It's wide, but squat.  Don't you think the side windowed mesh looks like a transam ram air intake? It looks like that to me!


----------



## fadedmemories (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the cooler in the fourth picture, the one with the air flow arrows.


----------



## Icejon (Apr 30, 2009)

I found their microsite, it looks like its link dead but has some content: HAF 922 Turbulent Airflow Re imagined


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

I dont like any case with a plastic front,and 90` hdd bays blocking the front fan.Lian Li FTW.

Dont slotted pci covers just mess with the positive/negative air pressure in your case?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

not really, the perforated expansion slots (they really do shed degrees off your video card) are designed to let video card and power supply heat that radiates up to get forced out from the front intake, this isn't possible with the HAF series unless you have a lot of positive pressure or pop the rivets out of the hard drive rack with a drill and re-seat it 90' so it faces forward the 200 and 230mm fans have almost zero static pressure if you put your hand at the back of the hard drive rack you won't feel any air but even if you replace it with a quality 120mm it will still be restrictive because the perforated holes in the hard drive rack are actually above where a hard drive bracket gets mounted so no real air touches the hard drive even so the air from the front intake has to pass through a sheet of metal, plastic, hard drive, another piece of plastic and another sheet of metal.

one of my theories as to why Cooler Master puts hard drive racks on the side is because once you pull the bracket out your looking at the length of the rack plus the length of the bracket this would obviously create clearance issues swapping them out if your system is fully assembled (ie video card)


----------



## kaosII (Apr 30, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Meaning what exactly?
> 
> Yeah it seems it still has space for cables.
> 
> One thing about the hole on the mobo tray so you dont have to remove the mobo to install HSF, that isnt true. You really do unless your mobo happens to hit perfectly over the hole and has a small plate. I had to on my Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wi Fi AP board to put my water cooler on there and even the stock AMD HSF.


 

I agree,
 The way that people swap parts out these days I cannot believe no one has implemented this sooner. I have cut holes in my motherboards since I got a tip from Martin in a pm, maybe a year or two now. 
 It seems though that good intentions aside, Coolermaster is assuming that every-one is going Intel. Barring a few strange Intel layouts.... IE: The first Intel board for i7 or any server or multi CPU board, I would guess that cutout would work on 90% of Intel boards. 
But, AMD board partners where always offered the flexibility of no dedicated NB, to put the CPU, ram, mosfets....blah, blah, you see where I am going. Intel mobos had a definite structure, the CPU was generally always with in an inch or so on most motherboards.
Now things are different and unless there are some kind of Intel guidelines they have to follow, I see the CPU moving lower on the board, maybe ram on top. We are just still stuck in this stupid ATX Intel TAC chassis design that is not very necessary anymore. Antec is starting the revolution with their new psu.
 Yeah I'll finish the book now (these are just my thoughts). I don't see the chip staying up top where all the heat lies, now that it does not have to. So, I don't think every case maker is going to start putting a hole in the back. 

Have got to lay off the coffee this late at night. My apologies for the short story (or rambling none-sense) I haven't a clue. 

Good night all.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 30, 2009)

look nice but what about the back? Can it support 1/2" tube?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Most likely not, but thats not hard to solve.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

the rubber tube grommets fit 1/2" tubing look at the size of the grommets on the Storm Sniper Cooler Master must use the biggest ones. should also be able to fit a 120mm x 240mm radiator up top regardless if Cooler Master removed all liquid cooling and fillport options.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome
now I have to try and sell my current case


----------



## gumpty (Apr 30, 2009)

Well it's pretty clear what Coolermaster's next move will be then: a cut-down ATCS 840?

Coolermaster ATCS 8_3_0??

Not a bad strategy. If it the design works, no point in changing it - just shrink it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

one thing that should be pointed out on the front panel their is a LED ON/OFF button for the front 200mm fan 

I think the Gladiator 600 and Storm Scout and they are done for the year unless they are designing a new one I could see some more black editions like the HAF 932.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2009)

So does this case have dust filters like the Sniper or is it like the HAF932 without any?

I cannot find anywhere or anything about this


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

No dust filters. Which is what put me off waiting for it


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh crap, it has just set me off it aswell.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats why I bought the Storm Sniper. Does everything I want in a case. That said, if this is priced right, it will be a fantastic case.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thats why I bought the Storm Sniper. Does everything I want in a case. That said, if this is priced right, it will be a fantastic case.




And whats it like compared to the CM690 - is that the one you had before?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

oh I would take this over my old 690 any day, I think the MSRP is $129. I would spend the extra $20 to get the 932 though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Its bigger, quieter, cooler, better finished, has space behind mobo tray, built in fan controller, LED switch, 4 USB ports.

I made a more comprehensive list when I was decidigint whether or not to get it, I'll see if I can dig it up

Still *IMO*, the 690 is better than the 922.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

IMO lol, IMO the 690 is too claustrophobic the cable management and updated tooless design in the HAF 922 is worth it alone not to mention it has less mesh and plastic than the 690.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah but for me, the lack dust filters make the 922 no an option for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 30, 2009)

by the way there is 2 versions of the HAF 922 Regular and Side Window. not that the noobs will read this.

Picture #1
Picture #2

here we go with the dust filters...


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to clean dust filters on mine now every 4 to 7 days. 

Dont know where does it come from, run the vacum once a week, it is a water thing, not the old fashioned ones. It is probably the carpet, i'll rip off everything one day when i get pissed off.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 30, 2009)

A likely candidate for a replacement to my CM690 if my modding fails on it later on lol!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

I hear what you are saying Kaos. You are right, it seems they went with an Intel design. Its not bad, but I mean, I cant complain. It wouldnt take more than about a 2-3" cut to the left (if you are looking right at it) to make it work.

I wouldnt mind them moving the cpu to the lower part of the board. Would make more sense.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 3, 2009)

wow 200mm fan , is side fan fan come with case too


----------



## BumbleBee (May 3, 2009)

no it doesn't only the top and front, need to buy the 200mm separately.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 3, 2009)

ohh , mean more cost


----------

